# Baitcaster to learn on, daiwa arid?



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

Ive decided i want to learn how to cast a baitcaster properly and to be honest i havent done a great deal of research yet but so far the daiwa arid seems to look like it might be good to learn on,
http://daiwafishing.com.au/?p=11707

What do you you guys think? any other good options come to mind?


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

I should also mention the reel will mostly be used in the fresh for bass or any other leviathans i may come accross in my local dams and water ways.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Don't know much about that reel and to be honest have only tried one bait caster, mine - Daiwa Viento (RRP around $300)

Only advice I can really give is get as good a reel as you can afford (tackle warehouse.com has great specials) and don't expect to cast light lures. Maybe some of the very high end reels like the Daiwa steez and pixy might manage smaller lures with a light rod and light line.

I throw the smaller lures and softies with my spin combo and use my BC for spinnerbaits and decent sized vibes in the fresh and big soft plastics and trolling HB's in the salt.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

You'll work it out not matter what you buy. Just be prepared for bird nest or more when starting off. Don't spool it with the most expensive braid until your comfortable.

Take some time to u dear stand the physics of how a birds nest happens so you know how to avoid them.

Once you've worked it out you'll find all those fancy features are superfluous as you'll probably just use your thumb without braking at all. They don't do light lures that well though.


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

cheers for the advice guys, i think ill order the casting weights the same time i order the reel. What would be a good rod to match it to do you think?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the video gra, never thought to do that before but it makes sense having seen it.


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

Abu do great baitcasters. Revo series especially, you can also get them a chunk cheaper buying o/s. I've found the following when learning to baitcast: go with heavy braid to start with 30 to even 50lb. It is easier to manage and any birds nests are much easier to get out. Heavier lures are easier to learn with as well.


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

That dosnt sound like a bad idea at all, i'll have to have a look at the abu's cheers man.


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

im quite interested in these too for an entry level bc- apparently you can pick up a the daiwa combo with the aird for 200 bux at bcf- the daiwa aird spin reel is a little beauty so I can't see why the bc wouldn't be


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Cheap and baitcaster aren't words that usually go together well. They usually only end in the acquisition of an expensive paperweight.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I've never used the aird but as a general rule of thumb, baitcasters get easier to use the more expensive they are. To work properly they need the spool to spin in a consistent, controlled manner and this is very reliant on the components and build quality of the reel. The upside of this is that, for big manufacturers like Daiwa and Shimano, there is a trickle down effect of technology from the high end models. A lot of the entry level reels these days have features that 5 years ago would have cost you a couple of hundred dollars more.
One final note. I am increasingly moving away from baitcasters for any yak fishing that involves saltwater. By nature of their design, baitcasters are a) less watertight than spin reels and b) far more susceptible to performance loss from rusted/dirty bearings etc.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

It's just one of those things Gaffman. You need to lay down the moolah before you buy one or you'll regret it forever. My first one was over $300 and I learnt on someone elses prior to buying one.

Who do you know that will lend you one for a backyard practice for a few days to see if you like it?


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

I know my grandfather has an old one sitting in his shed i know i could borrow, the only problem with this is i know it's not gona work to well so i may have to give it a bit of love first.
Im a bit of a fan of spending the extra cash on spin gear because i know its worth it so i dont know why im trying to be a stinge on the baitcaster.


----------

